# How to Continue? - Antibiotics Banned in Canada



## No_One_Special (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm not sure if this belongs here but this has been weighing on my mind recently and I'm wondering what other fish keepers opinions on this topic might be.

Recently, I had an outbreak of some sort of bacterial/fungal fin rot in my 40BR betta tank. I searched online to find Kanaplex or some sort of antibiotic and I noticed that they were no longer available in my region. I called a LFS and they told me that Health Canada banned fish medications with antibiotics late last year. He told me I wouldn't find any in Canada anymore.

I'm wondering how I'm supposed to ethically own fish in the future? I was able to buy API PimaFix and it somewhat worked for the most part but my fish are still not 100%. I'm not sure if they'll survive this.


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Are they still ok?


----------



## No_One_Special (Nov 6, 2019)

Nope. All dead except for one. He's perfectly fine. I moved him into my 5 gallon quarantine tank.


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

😬 Sorry for the loses...


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

We are very limited on medication choices here in Australia. To procure most medications you would need to go to the vet and get a prescription. I think even Metronidazole is prescription only. With the rise of antibiotic resistance, and the massive overuse and misuse of antibiotics in the hobby, I can see why some countries have limited their use. 

I still keep fish. I find if you purchase your fish from a reputable source, quarantine _everything_, keep fish that are suited for your water conditions, and consistently maintain good water quality and low stress levels, the chance of disease is greatly lowered.

However, I have also made the decision that if one of my fish is suffering from a disease I cannot treat with what medications I do have available to me, I will euthanase that fish. 

Sorry for the loss of your fish. It may have been that even with antiobiotics they still would have passed away. Some diseases are simply impossible to treat.


----------

